# building in greece



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm looking at trying to find different doors and windows for our soon to be new build.
While I like the aged look of many traditional Greek shutters and doors I'm realistic enough to know that the newer designs keep out the cold!
Does anyone have any ideas about getting a flat finish paintwork. Apparently the paint is sprayed on these days giving a slightly plastic/PVC look to the finish. Also different suppliers of paints. I'm a big fan of Farrow and Ball in England but not sure of what i could get in Greece.
Indeed any advice appreciated regarding a build but specifically regarding finish.
We have an excellent civil engineer in charge of the build who comes highly recommended and we've seen his work. However I need to do the relevant research when it comes to the final design and use of materials and finish.
Finally.....any one else who has built their own place...did it come in on budget or what was the increase.
Phew and thanks in advance for anyone taking the trouble to read all this and reply.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

We just finished a tower house renovation project in the Mani (took 5 years). We spent a lot of time looking at windows and doors made out of low grade pine full of knots, or very brittle poplar, generally with single closing joint and low grade gaskets. Finishing also a problem as you point out, they tend to use plasticizers instead of paint. We consulted with three of the best restoration architects in our area and found that 2 bring all their fixtures from Germany and one from Austria. In the end we had ours made in Italy (where we live) and drove them down with a van. Natural finish solid chestnut wood, triple joint, EU standards thermopane.

You can get very good quality aluminim fixtures in Greece, but quality wooden fixtures are difficult to find. Wood is expensive, there is limited demand, and therefore not a lot of producers.


----------



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

omegendorph said:


> We just finished a tower house renovation project in the Mani (took 5 years). We spent a lot of time looking at windows and doors made out of low grade pine full of knots, or very brittle poplar, generally with single closing joint and low grade gaskets. Finishing also a problem as you point out, they tend to use plasticizers instead of paint. We consulted with three of the best restoration architects in our area and found that 2 bring all their fixtures from Germany and one from Austria. In the end we had ours made in Italy (where we live) and drove them down with a van. Natural finish solid chestnut wood, triple joint, EU standards thermopane.
> 
> You can get very good quality aluminim fixtures in Greece, but quality wooden fixtures are difficult to find. Wood is expensive, there is limited demand, and therefore not a lot of producers.


Thanks so much for this. I will certainly now look up plasticizers as I'm sure this is why even the wood looks like PVC.
Our external doors will be in meradi wood (perhaps you've heard of it) and its the doors and window and shutter finish that's providing the problems. I've no problem with stone floors, whitewash and concrete and chestnut but would not want to finish it all off with plastic. Even if it lasts forever.
So grateful for your information. you're the first person I've spoken to that appreciates the required finish. I was even wondering if I could paint over the sprayed woodwork with paint bought in England.


----------



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

higreece said:


> Thanks so much for this. I will certainly now look up plasticizers as I'm sure this is why even the wood looks like PVC.
> Our external doors will be in meradi wood (perhaps you've heard of it) and its the doors and window and shutter finish that's providing the problems. I've no problem with stone floors, whitewash and concrete and chestnut but would not want to finish it all off with plastic. Even if it lasts forever.
> So grateful for your information. you're the first person I've spoken to that appreciates the required finish. I was even wondering if I could paint over the sprayed woodwork with paint bought in England.


PS If you know of any paint finish or one recommended to you that is tough but a more subtle finish, please let me know. At the moment we're already looking at bringing a lot of materials and fixtures and fittings from England as we've been told its cheaper.


----------



## robg (Oct 24, 2008)

higreece said:


> PS If you know of any paint finish or one recommended to you that is tough but a more subtle finish, please let me know. At the moment we're already looking at bringing a lot of materials and fixtures and fittings from England as we've been told its cheaper.


Would a good quality Yacht/boat paint/laquer, not be up to 
the job?


----------



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for that. It ahdn't crossed my mond and will look in to it


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

*Coloured PVC windows*

Hello,

there are many companies that sell coloured PVC that looks like wood even from close inspection.

Also, ensure that you get grills and mosquito net together on the door. Ensure the mosquito net slides sideways since the ones that slide upwards are a menace and can give you a black eye!! (My brother in law did get one because of them)..

Also ensure they have decent locks.....and....make sure the rails are 'filled up' otherwise the gap is a pain to clean...

In which area of Greece are you? Are you near Athens? or can buy from Athens?
Take care and I am sure you can find what you want..

If you need more info...leave a message..








higreece said:


> I'm looking at trying to find different doors and windows for our soon to be new build.
> While I like the aged look of many traditional Greek shutters and doors I'm realistic enough to know that the newer designs keep out the cold!
> Does anyone have any ideas about getting a flat finish paintwork. Apparently the paint is sprayed on these days giving a slightly plastic/PVC look to the finish. Also different suppliers of paints. I'm a big fan of Farrow and Ball in England but not sure of what i could get in Greece.
> Indeed any advice appreciated regarding a build but specifically regarding finish.
> ...


----------



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

Costas_GB_and_GR said:


> Hello,
> 
> there are many companies that sell coloured PVC that looks like wood even from close inspection.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying and I'll look into it. We're thinking of building on Skiathos.


----------

